# Used ExoTerras in Western NY (Rochester)



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

This post is on Kingsnake Right now:

kingsnake.com Classifieds



> Here is what i have...
> 
> Qty. Part # WxDxH Price...
> 
> ...


I contacted the guy - and all tanks were used (snakes) - but he says they are immaculate. Some excellent deals there.

If the KS ad goes down, or the link goes bad - drop me a line and I can give you his email addy.

Oz


----------

